# caseih 8540 buy or don't buy



## hayburner3 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am looking to buy a case ih 8540 small square baler, Just wondering if anyone knows of pros or cons and what to look for when I inspect for possible wear points. Any info would be helpful


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

if they have the early production knotters run the other way. Otherwise it is a good machine.


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

I would agree with hayray. They are ok balers, but you would be way better off looking for an 8545 or a Hesston 4590. I just sold a Hesston 4600, which is similar to the 8540, it was our backup baler for years and years. It was a good backup, but the 8545's will bale circles around it. The biggest problem I had with it was the auger is full width opposed to the split design on the 8545. It wouldn't take in hay near as smooth and it plugged up way easier. There also was a problem with the main gear box cracking at the base below the input shaft, next to impossible to find a new one. Hope that helps ya!


----------

